# Would a betta bother fancy male guppies ?



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wondering I would like to add a betta to my 10 planted for a splash of colour.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Depends on your betta, but they may think a fancy guppy is showing them up in the fin flashing contest, so it may not end up so well


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty much what I was thinking, i may chance it if it doesnt work out I will start another 5 gallon with the betta in it !


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have an aggressive female betta who is leaving male endlers and female endlers completely alone, though she kept two much bigger Bolivian rams cornered.

Male endlers are colourful but they are smaller than guppies and their tales are not as long. They are also very quick. You could try a couple of endlers and if it didn't work out, put the endlers in with your guppies.


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

kind of off topic how many bettas can you keep together? i hear if there all females they are much less likely to fight one another? is this true?


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck with the male betta...I had a male in with my guppies, and the betta didn't bother the guppies, it was the guppies started to bother him, so I gave him his ows space....so my advice is just be carefull and watch....

Someone else with more experience coud answer your betta question...off topic, lol, but you can only keep 1 male betta in a tank or two will fight....females, my experience ...the more the better...just my two cents....I had 7 female betta's in a 5 gallon and they looked very nice and didn't bother each other too much...good luck...


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 has another thread right now about a 10 gallon tank he found by the side of the road. His new pics show a male betta with some small tetras like neons. If that would work, I don't see why guppies wouldn't unless, as Fishkeeper says, the guppies bother the betta.

But I think that bettas are quite individual in temperament. I have a peaceful male and a rowdy female.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree betta's have individual temperments, and are beautiful.....just try and see what happens...good luck...


----------



## mike604 (May 1, 2010)

When i had mine, he was in a 90 gal lol lots of room little current and all the babies guppy he can eat XD He left the adults alone but hunted for the babies all the time, was really nice to see.


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

whether to keep a betta with guppies depends on the fish temperament and the fastness of the guppies. I have had a male and a female live peacefully in a 2.5 gallon together (I was trying to breed) but then I have had females that would kill another female. the best bet is to stay away from the dominant ones, ie the ones that (for the females) chase the others away and flare alot, (for the male) flare at the other males constantly and are constantly watching the side with the other fish on it. Just my two cents


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Male bettas will likely attack anything with a tail/finnage bigger than theirs. They are ok with neons, etc. who may appear "flashy" but don't have long fins.

Also, re: female bettas: The more the better in a tank together. Ironically if you don't have ENOUGH females (at least 3-4) they will fight amongst themselves to assert who is the "leader" and the weaker ones may get killed off (I had this problem in the past and had to separate them into their own tanks).


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I have also had luck in leeping bettas with many non-fin-nipping or long-flashy-finned fish. I think guppies would be seen as rivals.


----------

